
Ask HN: What is the best functional programming language to learn? - atlasM
I’m not necessarily looking for the easiest to learn, but more or less the most versatile&#x2F;used
======
jxub
By most used: maybe F#, Erlang, Clojure and Haskell. However mindshare in any
of them is still pretty small compared to the object-oriented or procedural
ones. Also, JavaScript and other mainstream languages also lend themselves
quite well to FP-style programming.

~~~
atlasM
I’ve taken a look at Clojure and Haskell and I’m really liking them. How to F#
and Erlang compare in terms of use case?

~~~
jxub
Erlang is _really_ good for any messaging and/or distributed system, but fails
short of power for number-crunching, however you could write any compute-
intensive parts in C/Rust and make a NIF link to them.

I think that F# it's the go-to functional language for interfacing with rest
of the Microsoft stack, and with the .NET platform. It's also pretty widely
used in the trading systems niche, but it hasn't exploded yet in popularity.

